# Posting prescription drugs



## Raffish_Chapish

I all - Am I able to post a prescription back to japan? I've checked and it's a legal drug there. But I hear you can't bring more than a months supply through the airport - and I don't know what a months supply of this would be as it's not something you take daily 

Thanks


----------

